# lenguaje jurídico "intentar"



## rosolina

Hola a todos, estoy realizando una traducción del alemán al espanol de un texto jurídico. En alemán se habla de "bestreben" que significa "empeno, afan, esforzarse".

La frase queda "El autor *intentará *observar en todas las publicaciones los derechos de autor de las imágenes utilizadas..." pero "intentar" me suena poco jurídico, alguna idea? alguna expresión fija en este tipo de frases? Había pensado en "se compromete a" pero es una afirmación mucho más fuerte que en el alemán...

Muchas gracias y siento la falta de interrogaciones y enyes!


----------



## Rayines

Hola: No sé, te digo algo así, sin más contexto y sin mucha experiencia en el terreno legal,¿....se abocará a observar.....?, tal vez convenga que preguntes también en el foro Español-Alemán.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola Rosolina: 
Pienso que aunque _intentar_ también puede implicar esforzarse, te propongo que lo sustituyas por _procurar_ para evitar la ambigüedad de contenido, ya que _procurar_ en sí ya implica el esfuerzo y el afán. Además, se emplea bastante en el lenguaje jurídico.

El autor procurará... (como que está obligado).

PD: Asimismo, creo que cambiaría el verbo _observar_ por otro que se ajuste más al contenido (pienso que no termina de encajar). No creo que el autor deba observar los derechos de autor de las imágenes utilizadas... ¿No deberá más bien _examinar, comprobar..._?

Saludos


----------



## rosolina

Muchísimas gracias Rayines y lady_jekyll, a una porque no sabía que también había foro de alemán y la otra porque _procurar _me parece una muy buena solución!

Gracias!


----------



## Calambur

Rosolina:
Yo en tu lugar le preguntaría por un correo privado a "piraña utria" (buscá en otros foros que seguro vas a ver algún post), porque de eso sabe un montón.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Desde luego, el término intentar, en Derecho, tiene un significado que en nada se acomoda al texto propuesto; no se trata de que alguien meramente intente respetar ciertos derechos sino que ese alguien se obliga a hacer cuanto esté en su mano para protegerlos, de ahí que sugiera la utilización de otros términos tales como "asume la obligación de", "aplicará en el futuro las normas ... para protección de tales derechos", "se atendrá a la legislación sobre...", "observará en todo momento...". Sigo en el intento de encontrar un texto jurídico que te pueda ayudar un poco más.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En la dirección http://www.todalaley.com/mostrarFormulario20.htm encontrarás ditintos modelos de contratos que incluyen cláusulas en que la gente "se obliga" no a intentar sino a respetar determinados extremos.


----------



## piraña utria

Calambur said:


> Rosolina:
> Yo en tu lugar le preguntaría por un correo privado a "piraña utria" (buscá en otros foros que seguro vas a ver algún post), porque de eso sabe un montón.


 
Hola, Calambur.

Te agradezco la deferencia, pero solamente soy uno más con ganas de aprender y de "pelear"  con todos ustedes.

Creo que quien inició el hilo debe darnos más pistas o contexto del sentido de la obligación que adquiere la persona con esa cláusula: si el alcance de la misma es de las que llamamos "de resultado", es decir, que debe garantizar sin excusas que no se van a violar las normativas sobre derecho de autor, "se obliga", "garantiza", "debe garantizar, "se compromete a que no se violen las normas sobre..." y similares, son las adecuadas.

Por el sentido común y la práctica en estos casos, entendería que esto último sería el fin del texto: generalmente en un evento como el que se describe un contratante no se compromete solamente a hacer esfuerzos para lograr tal o cual cosa (obligaciones "de medio" que llamamos en derecho).

A ver que opinan los otros foreros "doble colegas" como Polizón y Camilo, de los que recuerdo.

Saludos,


----------



## rosolina

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas. El contexto es el *Aviso legal* de la página web de la empresa para la que trabajo. El texto original es alemán:

"Der Autor ist bestrebt, in allen Publikationen die Urheberrechte der verwendeten Bilder zu beachten oder auf lizenzfreie Bilder zurückzugreifen."

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Otros idiomas)

Qué pensáis entonces que es más adecuado? El "se compromete a observar"? Fue mi primera opción, pero me dijeron que el alemán no era tan fuerte y como en Derecho los matices son taaaan importantes...

Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola:

Viendo el contexto ampliado y las traducciones a otros idiomas, mi sugerencia es hacer una traducción más literal y conservando el tiempo en pasado. 

El uso del futuro me sugiere una redacción más contractual, como una conducta que las partes deberán cumplir en un tiempo por venir y, dado que se trata de una "nota legal" en una página web, es de suponer que ya el autor observó (respetó, acató, no infringió) los derechos de autor de las imágenes que empleó. 

Mi sugerencia: _El autor se ha esforzado en respetar el derecho de autor de las imágenes utilizadas o ha empleado imágenes sin licencia...._.

Si el _esforzado _te resulta poco natural, otra opción sería: _El autor ha respetado el derecho de autor de las imágenes utilizadas o ha empleado imágenes sin licencia

_Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## piraña utria

Gracias por brindarnos el contexto.

Escribía mientras Camilo también lo hacía. Apoyo la primera opción que él ofrece.

Saludos,


----------



## lady jekyll

Me confunden cómo están conjugados los verbos en las tres traducciones. Creo que los tiempos verbales _ist bestrebt, __has made_ y _s'efforce_ no coinciden. En alemán, el verbo implica "El autor debe". Pero si decimos que el "autor se ha" significa que ya lo ha concluido. (Mis conocimientos de francés son escasos, pero juraría que "s'efforce" está en presente, y creo que en este contexto puede significar "debe esforzarse").

No sé si me explico. Ya me diréis.

Saludo


----------

